# needing a mans point of view



## essexgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

can any of you men tell me what you would be doing to reconcile after a affair to help the BS cope and move on?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

If I was the bs, I would file for d post haste.


----------

